# Strange TV issue



## Cuda (Oct 16, 2005)

Ever since last Fri.'s DTV switch my Toshiba 32HL67 has been having a strange issue with one channel, I rescanned and started receiving a few channels that had been very poor before the switch, now when I tune to the local Mobile,AL NBC weather channel 15.2 it tunes in fine with a strong signal but I can't tune away from the channel, then after about 10 sec. the the TV screen goes dark but the power light stays on, the speakers pop twice and then the TV comes back on tuned in to the last good channel it was on, any ideas?


----------

